# The new toy is a hit with The Sunshine Boys!



## FaeryBee

*I've been trying to entice Sunny and Shelby to take an interest in their new little yellow wagon...

Success!  (a little millet sometimes works wonders )

Hmmm, looks like she put something good in here...










Maybe I can see better from a bit higher up










Oh man! This wagon is chock full of good stuff!










I think this may be my favorite toy today. 









Ahh, she moved it -- I don't want Shelby to see me or I'll have to share. :evil:










*************************************

But Momma, why do they fly so good?










Wow... I'm in the BIG boys cage right now.










They have a pretty cool new perch in here -- I got one in MY cage too!










Gee, I wonder will I live here with them someday...










Why is that kid chewing on our welcome rope?










**********************************

I just love this airplane!










Momma, how could anybirdie who looks as adorable as me possibly be :evil: mean??










********

It's been a long day of being loved










Did I hear you mention dinner?










Hey, can we have a treat after dinner too since we've been so good?








*


----------



## VickyLouise

:loveeyes: :loveeyes:

Overload!!

Great photos of Sunny, Shelby, Sparky, Poppy, Pedro, Autumn and Kylie!

:loveeyes: :loveeyes:


----------



## crazybudgies

not a long post then


----------



## nyc-budgie

Perfect opportunity for millet! So cute!!! Do you think you will be able to wheel them around in it? I love all the stuff in your cage. Gotta get more stuff for mine. Mine still looks kinda bare. All your pets are gorgeous and so well cared for!


----------



## Pekoe

In my next life I am coming back as one of your little feathers! I <3 them! They are so spoiled


----------



## pinksand

YAYYY Pictures! The wagon certainly looks like it was a hit  That photo of Poppy is so perfect with that caption! I love all of the photos of your happy healthy pets... although I'm quite in love with little Sparky


----------



## jazzboys

Great photos Deb, of all your crew -every one of them a cutie  

Budgies are so funny about new toys aren't they. Generally mine ignore new stuff for months and just when you are giving up hope they become obsessed with it. A sneaky bit of Millet is always worth a try. I have been trying to persuade mine into a travel cage so they won't be frightened should they need to vet at any point... so far, 3 weeks later, they have not been near it despite a whole millet in the door way!


----------



## eduardo

Aw, you have some wonderful little critters there! They all look gorgeous and healthy. Poppy is beautiful though, I know she can be a bit naughty (so is my Tony sometimes :evil: LOL) but who can resist that beauty?


----------



## thepennywhistle

*They're all so beautiful, and their eyes say they are loved.
What wonderful photos of a lovely family. Poppy's portrait
is as feminine and coy as a lovebird could possibly look. That
was a great catch, that picture!

I love the wagon! That is the cutest toy. Whereever did you find
that? It looks like my wagon out front, or what's left of it (circa 
1880, I'm told), and I'd love to have one for the birdies!

(Hear me, oh certain little budgies? You will play with the wagon, 
not just kick the wheels!)*


----------



## vic1viking

I loved all your pics. where did you find that wagon ? I saw one once but did not get it and guess what i have never seen another since.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


VickyLouise said:



:loveeyes: :loveeyes:

Overload!!

Great photos of Sunny, Shelby, Sparky, Poppy, Pedro, Autumn and Kylie!

:loveeyes: :loveeyes:

Click to expand...

:laughing: Thanks, Vicky! 



crazybudgies said:



not a long post then

Click to expand...

 :question: No clue on this post. :S



nyc-budgie said:



Perfect opportunity for millet! So cute!!! Do you think you will be able to wheel them around in it? I love all the stuff in your cage. Gotta get more stuff for mine. Mine still looks kinda bare. All your pets are gorgeous and so well cared for!

Click to expand...

No, if I try to touch a toy they are on they take off. :laughing1: It will be for them to play with on their own. 



Pekoe said:



In my next life I am coming back as one of your little feathers! I <3 them! They are so spoiled 

Click to expand...

 Christine, you couldn't be more right about that! Spoiled to pieces. 



pinksand said:



YAYYY Pictures! The wagon certainly looks like it was a hit  That photo of Poppy is so perfect with that caption! I love all of the photos of your happy healthy pets... although I'm quite in love with little Sparky 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Bethany!!

Sparky has certainly been feeling his wild oats today! He was chasing Sunny and Shelby away from both their food dishes and their zucchini salad. He's also decided that today he wants nothing to do with Momma whatsoever! :laughing2:



jazzboys said:



Great photos Deb, of all your crew -every one of them a cutie 

Click to expand...

 Thanks. Yeah, they are funny about new stuff. Don't give up on the travel cage -- it took about a week with millet before mine would even go near their wagon.



eduardo said:



Aw, you have some wonderful little critters there! They all look gorgeous and healthy. Poppy is beautiful though, I know she can be a bit naughty (so is my Tony sometimes :evil: LOL) but who can resist that beauty?

Click to expand...

She is a cutie. I just got her and Pedro yet another mirror for their cage as they are both such vain little birdies they are quite besotted with their reflections.

Although--I did catch Poppy banging one of the mirrors that Pedro knocked down with a 2 1/2" plastic bowling pin. :laughing: I guess she thought she was having a "bad-feather day".



thepennywhistle said:



They're all so beautiful, and their eyes say they are loved.

I love the wagon! That is the cutest toy. Whereever did you find
that? 

Click to expand...

The wagon was actually sent to me from Australia by one of my good friends! I haven't seen one at the bird supply stores on-line here in the US yet.



vic1viking said:



I loved all your pics. where did you find that wagon ? I saw one once but did not get it and guess what i have never seen another since.

Click to expand...

Isn't that the way it always goes? I wouldn't have one either except that my friend was so kind and sent it to me all the way from Australia!!*


----------



## SPBudgie

*I echo the words of Skye (The Pennywhistle), and also add: what a little bunch of delicious Love Muffins, the Lot of them! 
Your captions are perfect and dear, as are all your critters. I'm so happy you shared these moments with us*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



I echo the words of Skye (The Pennywhistle), and also add: what a little bunch of delicious Love Muffins, the Lot of them! 
Your captions are perfect and dear, as are all your critters. I'm so happy you shared these moments with us

Click to expand...

Many thanks! As you can tell, I'm quite smitten with them. *


----------



## Skeetakeet

You have some really adorable pets!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*What a cute little zoo family you have!  and I LOVE that wagon!! Now you just have to teach one of them to push it while the other one is perched on it :laughing:*


----------



## Budgiekin

Loved your photos and captions Deb! Sparky looks to be getting more and more comfortable in the big boy cage, which is fantastic! And I too love that little yellow wagon. 

I can definitely see why you are so smitten with your gang. I just love how I never tire of my little guys, and the same seems to be so true for you too. Now THAT is true love! 

Say hi to the sunshine boys, Pedro and Poppy, Kylie and Autumn for me... oh yes, and that hubby of yours too. (We can't leave him out now can we... )


----------



## Marii

Your photos are awsome!!!!! I love all of them, but when I got to those lovebirds and those cute dogs, I felt in loveeeeeee! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## aka.pody

Your photos and captions are so much fun. Sparky looks like a little lost lamb sometimes doesn't he. We have pets so we can pamper and love them and I think your group has it all.
Thanks for the smile.


----------



## briannecrystal

You have beautiful pets. I love how the wagon goes with their (the yellow budgies) color(s) so well.


----------



## Erika

*Your boys look so cute on their new toy  im glad they like it, my sweetpea loves having corn from her wagon 
I dont think butter would melt in poppy's beak  did the pups get their treat?*


----------



## Michelle M.

Aw, what fun. I just love your posts! Keep 'em coming!

Loved seeing the rest of your feathery and furry family, too .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Skeetakeet said:



You have some really adorable pets!

Click to expand...

 Thank you! 



JuliosMom said:



What a cute little zoo family you have!  and I LOVE that wagon!! Now you just have to teach one of them to push it while the other one is perched on it :laughing:

Click to expand...

 Don't think that will be happenin', Jill! :laughing:



Budgiekin said:



Loved your photos and captions Deb! Sparky looks to be getting more and more comfortable in the big boy cage, which is fantastic! And I too love that little yellow wagon. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim! I think it's great the wagon "matches" their coloring. 



Marii said:



Your photos are awsome!!!!! I love all of them, but when I got to those lovebirds and those cute dogs, I felt in loveeeeeee! Thank you for sharing!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Marii! 



aka.pody said:



Your photos and captions are so much fun. Sparky looks like a little lost lamb sometimes doesn't he. We have pets so we can pamper and love them and I think your group has it all.
Thanks for the smile. 

Click to expand...

 I'm so glad you enjoyed them, Arlene! 



briannecrystal said:



You have beautiful pets. I love how the wagon goes with their (the yellow budgies) color(s) so well.

Click to expand...

 Thanks you and -- Mee too!! :laughing1:



Michelle M. said:



Aw, what fun. I just love your posts! Keep 'em coming!
Loved seeing the rest of your feathery and furry family, too .

Click to expand...

Thank you, Michelle! *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Erika said:



Your boys look so cute on their new toy  im glad they like it, my sweetpea loves having corn from her wagon 
I dont think butter would melt in poppy's beak  did the pups get their treat?

Click to expand...

Erika,
Thanks for mentioning the corn! I haven't given the boys any for a few days and I'm sure they'd love eating it of their wagon!

Yeah, Poppy "looks" sweet but we know better!! :laughing:

The pups definitely got their treat(s) -- they aren't the least bit spoiled :nono: contrary to what that husband of mine thinks! :laughing1:*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Love your little Sunshine Boys. And your other animals are beautiful too. They all look so happy. My Sunny was happy today....he got to be Alpha bird when they were out and about. As Pepito was for once clueless! ha Another step in trusting me ... they both used a perch to jump on and I could carry them back to their home. Sunny, of course, wasn't ready the first time or two, but when I said, Sunny I will let you out again tomorrow he was fine to get a ride to his cage. I swear they understand us!

When I lived in Florida, I lived next door to a dog like yours. Her name was Amber and she was the sweetest thing. Minature Sheltie? *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Lucy!

Yes, I do believe they understand us. I'm sure that my Sunny and Shelby know what it means when I tell them to "go back in your cage now". 

Good for your little Sunny for getting to be the Alpha Birdie for a change. I'm sure he enjoyed that! :thumbsup:
My guys are currently eating some apple -- this is a first and they seem to be enjoying it. Yaay!

Kylie and Autumn are shelties. They are really sweet dogs. I had one for 14 years before getting these two. Love them to pieces -- it's so hard for me to believe they are going to be 9 years old in August!*


----------



## frenchie

I just looked at the photos again and I can't believe how beautiful and healthy your birds look. I guess it's the big cages. Mine had their wings cut at the store, I hope they look like yours some day.


----------



## JJ_

Your budgies are *GORGEOUS!!!*

And how _adorable_ are those dogs?? They're precious!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


frenchie said:



I just looked at the photos again and I can't believe how beautiful and healthy your birds look. I guess it's the big cages. Mine had their wings cut at the store, I hope they look like yours some day. 

Click to expand...

 I'm sure they will -- they are already beautiful!!



JJ_ said:



Your budgies are GORGEOUS!!!

And how adorable are those dogs?? They're precious!

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, JJ!! *


----------

